# Premium-Servicedienste



## charmed2101 (10 August 2010)

HAllo

Ich habe heute meine Rechnung von meinem Anbieter bekommen und gesehen das wir angeblich bei den Premium Service diensten SMS hingeschickt haben sollen.
Ich habe auch schon raus bekommen wer das sein soll.
1. Mimick AG da soll ich 6,99 vom 04.-07.2010 an bezahlen ob wohl wir kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und jetzt konnte ich nur dort Kündigen sofort per Telefon. 
Meine Frage: KAnn ich nichts dageggen unternehmen, wweil ich habe kein Abo dort abgeschlossen ? Ich soll angeblich 2 SMS gemacht haben, das stimmt aber nicht, was kann ich tun ?????

2. dtms GmbH soll ich auch zwei mal SMS geschickt haben aber wenn ich dort anrufe sagt man es liegen keine Nutzungsdaten vor. Warum soll ich dann 2 mal 0,15 Cent bezahlen für sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe.
Oder weiß jemand was das sein soll ????
Nr. lautet  88188 Keine Ahnung was das sein soll

Wäre froh wenn mir einer helfen würde nicht das ich da auch nioch angeblich ein Abo gemacht habe. ?????

3. Atlas Interactive deutsch
Da kann ich wohl erst morgen anrufen zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr
Nr. lautet : 46645 weiß einer von diesem Anbieter bescheid ?????

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen kann wenn das wirklich auch noch Abo dienste sein sollen.

Ist das Betrug oder was ist hier los. ?????

Wäre dankbar wenn mir einer sagen könnte ob er auch schon mal von den drein gehört habe oder was habt ihr unternommen ?????
Vielen DAnk im Voraus.

lg Sonja


----------



## Antiscammer (10 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-Servicedienste*

Lies mal:
Vorgehen bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Antispam Wiki


----------

